# Farfalla



## gas (4 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi è il tuo compleanno.....

AUGURI :festa:


----------



## gas (4 Dicembre 2012)

a che ora inizia la FESTA?


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Farfalla*

Te li faccio anche qui...tantissimi auguri amica mia :sly:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> a che ora inizia la FESTA?


Penserei di farla durare tutto il giorno




Grazie:bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Te li faccio anche qui...tantissimi auguri amica mia :sly:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Auguri, spero che sia una bellissima giornata, da ricordare!


----------



## gas (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Penserei di farla durare tutto il giorno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh prima delle 19 non riesco ad arrivare...
io porto da bere...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Beh prima delle 19 non riesco ad arrivare...
> io porto da bere...


ok io penso agli stuzzichini e ai dolci


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2012)

Auguri e un abbraccio.


----------



## free (4 Dicembre 2012)

auguri di cuore farfallina bella


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2012)

augurissimi farfalla!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2012)

*oh ma tanti auguri*

cara Farfalla. Un bacione.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Auguri, spero che sia una bellissima giornata, da ricordare!





Sole ha detto:


> Auguri e un abbraccio.





free ha detto:


> auguri di cuore farfallina bella





Minerva ha detto:


> augurissimi farfalla!





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cara Farfalla. Un bacione.



Grazie davvero di cuore  a tutti


----------



## exStermy (4 Dicembre 2012)

ma che palle co' sti' auguri...

semp'affa' e cicici' e cicicio'...

e basta, fate i seri, cribbio...

ahahahah


----------



## milli (4 Dicembre 2012)

Tiè Stermy 


AUGURI AUGURI AUGURI


*BUON COMPLEANNO  :bacio:*


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che palle co' sti' auguri...
> 
> semp'affa' e cicici' e cicicio'...
> 
> ...



Non potevi proprio mancare in un 3d intitolato farfalla?:carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Dicembre 2012)

auguri!

:festa:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Auguri Farfy*

spero auguri graditi....un Ferrarino fresco alla tua salute Farfy..buon compleanno!!!


----------



## exStermy (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non potevi proprio mancare in un 3d intitolato farfalla?:carneval:


mejo intitolato farfalla che pisello...

te pare?

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

auguri di cuore....



certo che spegnere 25 candeline è faticoso....
ti aiuto....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> auguri di cuore....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



25?????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Sempre ad aumentare gli anni, invidiosa che non sei altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Oggi è il tuo compleanno.....
> 
> AUGURI :festa:



Auguri Farfalla. Un bacione.


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

Cosa scriverti?sei una donna da ammirare,hai la mia stima,sei quello che scrivi e scrivi quello che sei,forse abbiamo in comune più cose di quelle che pensiamo,forse non ci conosceremo mai per scoprire se è vero o no...auguri di cuore!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Dicembre 2012)

Auguri ... Felice giornata!!


----------



## Fabry (4 Dicembre 2012)

Auguri!!!!!


 :cincin::abbraccio:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Dicembre 2012)

Auguri!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Auguri!!!!!
> 
> 
> :cincin::abbraccio:


ehi era un mio ex avatar quello


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa scriverti?sei una donna da ammirare,hai la mia stima,sei quello che scrivi e scrivi quello che sei,forse abbiamo in comune più cose di quelle che pensiamo,forse non ci conosceremo mai per scoprire se è vero o no...auguri di cuore!



:confuso:Sono senza parole. Mi aspettavo baci sul culo......E tu arrivi con un messaggio così?


Mi hai quasi fatto commuovere

:bacio:


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :confuso:Sono senza parole. Mi aspettavo baci sul culo......E tu arrivi con un messaggio così?
> 
> 
> Mi hai quasi fatto commuovere
> ...


Vedi che ho ragione!


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :confuso:Sono senza parole. Mi aspettavo baci sul culo......E tu arrivi con un messaggio così?
> 
> 
> Mi hai quasi fatto commuovere
> ...


Perdonami  non riesco proprio ad essere ruffiano, davanti ad una donna con il coraggio delle sue azioni e delle sue idee,posso solo esser serio!:up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Vedi che ho ragione!


Simy,ormai sono quello dei baci ar culo....ora vai a far capire alle persone che c'è anche altro...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,ormai sono quello dei baci ar culo....ora vai a far capire alle persone che c'è anche altro...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


le' dura?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Farfalla*



oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,ormai sono quello dei baci ar culo....ora vai a far capire alle persone che c'è anche altro...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io no


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Io no


Che poi ci son donne che apprezzano....ti assiculo...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (4 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ehi era un mio ex avatar quello



Spero non sia protetto da copyright.


----------



## Fabry (4 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Spero non sia protetto da copyright.


Se qualche anima gentile volesse spiegarmi il rubino per questo post ne sarei molto grato.....


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Spero non sia protetto da copyright.


ahahahah

no no


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Se qualche anima gentile volesse spiegarmi il rubino per questo post ne sarei molto grato.....


tiè pareggiato

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Farfalla*



oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi ci son donne che apprezzano....ti assiculo...:rotfl::rotfl:


Ho sbagliato a scrivere ...col cel mi é partito il messaggio ....poi con calma ti dico cosa volevo scrivere


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Dicembre 2012)

*tantissimi auguri..*

.. di buon compleanno!

ma quanti saggitari!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,ormai sono quello dei baci ar culo....ora vai a far capire alle persone che c'è anche altro...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Se mai avessi pensato che non ci fosse nient'altro ti assicuro che non avrei mai scherzato su baci ar culo o ore sule lago..........


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> .. di buon compleanno!
> 
> ma quanti saggitari!


Sei saggittario anche tu?io sono leone terza decade...!


----------



## Fabry (4 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> tiè pareggiato
> 
> ahahahahahah


Grazie 

Ma non è il rubino che mi inquieta, è proprio che non capisco come una battuta senza nessun secondo fine possa dar fastidio, vabbe' prendo atto che nel forum ci sia qualcuno/a con una lunga coda di paglia...


Fine ot

scusami Farfalla


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonami non riesco proprio ad essere ruffiano, davanti ad una donna con il coraggio delle sue azioni e delle sue idee,posso solo esser serio!:up:



Mi sa che do un'impressione un tantino migliore di quello che sono

Faccio anch'io le mie cazzate, magari  non le dico tutte in questo forum
Ma non sono così coraggiosa altrimenti forse qualche decisione in più l'avrei già presa
comunque grazie, detto da te lo apprezzo davvero


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che do un'impressione un tantino migliore di quello che sono
> 
> Faccio anch'io le mie cazzate, magari non le dico tutte in questo forum
> Ma non sono così coraggiosa altrimenti forse qualche decisione in più l'avrei già presa
> comunque grazie, detto da te lo apprezzo davvero


In effetti non sono ne cerimonioso,ne complimentoso,scarsamente adulatore...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ma non è il rubino che mi inquieta, è proprio che non capisco come una battuta senza nessun secondo fine possa dar fastidio, vabbe' prendo atto che nel forum ci sia qualcuno/a con una lunga coda di paglia...
> 
> ...



ma mica hanno la coda di paglia.....Semplicemnte ricaricano la pistole

Ah lo smeraldo è mio.....non sia mai che si rubini nel 3d del mio compleanno:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> ma mica hanno la coda di paglia.....Semplicemnte ricaricano la pistole


Ricaricano le pistole cor culo mio però?:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> 25?????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> 
> Sempre ad aumentare gli anni, invidiosa che non sei altro:mrgreen:



come potrebbe una 20 enne essere gelosa?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> come potrebbe una 20 enne essere gelosa?


 comunque sono 42


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

*GAS*

Ho visto il blog ma dato che non riesco a risponderti lo faccio qui
Ti ho ringraziato subito e ti ho mandato un bacio
Nel caso ti fosse sfuggito

*GRAZIE

:bacio::cincin::amici::lipstick:*


----------



## Fabry (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma mica hanno la coda di paglia.....Semplicemnte ricaricano la pistole
> 
> Ah lo smeraldo è mio.....non sia mai che si rubini nel 3d del mio compleanno:mrgreen:



Ahhhhhhhh ma allora basta parlare....ci sono un sacco di siti che vendono ottime cartuccere in pelle a prezzi modici


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2012)

Li vuoi anche da me gli auguri?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Li vuoi anche da me gli auguri?



Ovvio
Nel frattempo comunque ho moooooolto apprezzato quelli di tutti gli altri


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2012)

Ho visto 

vabbuò,per oggi facciamo passare in cavalleria dai


----------



## gas (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho visto il blog ma dato che non riesco a risponderti lo faccio qui
> Ti ho ringraziato subito e ti ho mandato un bacio
> Nel caso ti fosse sfuggito
> 
> ...


lo so, scherzavo :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> lo so, scherzavo :mrgreen:


Quindi ho sprecato bacio, rossetto e brindisi per nulla????


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Ho visto
> 
> vabbuò,per oggi facciamo passare in cavalleria dai


Cazzo neanche quando son serio ti vado bene????:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo neanche quando son serio ti vado bene????:rotfl:


L'imoportante è che tu vada bene a me




Ok ammetto che ho bevuto un paio di bicchieri di troppo a pranzo:mrgreen:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'imoportante è che tu vada bene a me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh ecco perchè ti vado bene!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh ecco perchè ti vado bene!!:rotfl:


Uff.....Non capisci, cercavo una giustificazione perchè altrimenti mi cazziano perchè ti broccolo:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uff.....Non capisci, cercavo una giustificazione perchè altrimenti mi cazziano perchè ti broccolo:mrgreen:


Non è vero che mi broccoli,ci siamo simpatici.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è vero che mi broccoli,ci siamo simpatici.....!:rotfl:


Lo dico anch'io ma......................................................non mi credono
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo dico anch'io ma......................................................non mi credono
> :rotfl:


Fanno bene a non crederti,a non crederci....!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fanno bene a non crederti,a non crederci....!:rotfl:



e con questa non mi/ci resta che scappare:condom:


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e con questa non mi/ci resta che scappare:condom:


Mamma mia,e che sarà mai....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia,e che sarà mai....:rotfl:



Dovresti conoscerla


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovresti conoscerla


Si,:rotfl:lei non l'ammette, ma è possessiva, ad un'amica così' gli si deve perdonare qualsiasi cosa, è unica, dovresti conoscerla anche tu!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Farfalla*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si,:rotfl:lei non l'ammette, ma è possessiva, ad un'amica così' gli si deve perdonare qualsiasi cosa, è unica, dovresti conoscerla anche tu!:rotfl:


Andate a cagare tutti e due


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Andate a cagare tutti e due


Ciaooooo!!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,:rotfl:lei non l'ammette, ma è possessiva, ad un'amica così' gli si deve perdonare qualsiasi cosa,* è unica*, dovresti conoscerla anche tu!:rotfl:


Sono d'accordo:up:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Andate a cagare tutti e due



Ciao amica!!!!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo neanche quando son serio ti vado bene????:rotfl:


massì dottò,lo sai che vai bene sempre 

si fa per scherzare un pò


----------



## Irene (4 Dicembre 2012)

...ciao sister...tanti auguri...e un baciuzz !! :bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> massì dottò,lo sai che vai bene sempre
> 
> si fa per scherzare un pò


Ah bene... Quindi posso broccolare oscuro... E vai (faccine festanti)


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

Oscuro la Simy mi sa che non é cosí di ampie vedute come Perplesso.... Mi arrivano messaggi da paura


----------



## Nocciola (4 Dicembre 2012)

Irene ha detto:


> ...ciao sister...tanti auguri...e un baciuzz !! :bacio:


Ciao bellissima... Grazie


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah bene... Quindi posso broccolare oscuro... E vai (faccine festanti)


calma.   ho detto che PER OGGI può passare in cavalleria 

da domani il lanciafiamme torna sottomano......famo a capisse


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro la Simy mi sa che non é cosí di ampie vedute come Perplesso.... Mi arrivano messaggi da paura


ecco,avete fatto arrabbiare la mia sorellina.....ora mi tocca andarla a consolare......


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro la Simy mi sa che non é cosí di ampie vedute come Perplesso.... Mi arrivano messaggi da paura


Ma scherzi?Simy sa che si deve fidare!:up:


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Farfalla*



perplesso ha detto:


> ecco,avete fatto arrabbiare la mia sorellina.....ora mi tocca andarla a consolare......


Hai visto non mi posso allontanare un attimo...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2012)

Buon compleanno!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## gas (5 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi ho sprecato bacio, rossetto e brindisi per nulla????


non hai sprecato nulla....
il bacio è stato fantastico :confuso:
il rossetto me lo sono trovato anche sul collo della camicia 
e il brindisi è stato davvero esilarante :sbronza:


----------



## gas (5 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Andate a cagare tutti e due


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ma non è il rubino che mi inquieta, è proprio che non capisco come una battuta senza nessun secondo fine possa dar fastidio, vabbe' prendo atto che nel forum ci sia qualcuno/a con una lunga coda di paglia...
> 
> ...


consolati, er problema sti falliti nun ce l'hanno nella coda ma nella testa...
















































de cazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (5 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che do un'impressione un tantino migliore di quello che sono....


tranqui, pe' me no...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> tranqui, pe' me no...
> 
> ahahahahah


Riuscire a strapparmi un sorriso oggi è quasi impossibile, quindi grazie ci sei riuscito:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> non hai sprecato nulla....
> il bacio è stato fantastico :confuso:
> il rossetto me lo sono trovato anche sul collo della camicia
> e il brindisi è stato davvero esilarante :sbronza:



Mi spiace per la camicia, spero tu sia riuscito a lavarla prima che qualcuno se ne accorgesse
Ho commesso l'errore delle dilettanti


----------



## Hellseven (5 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Oggi è il tuo compleanno.....
> 
> AUGURI :festa:


Li accetti comunque, anche se in ritardo? Sono sentiti, però


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Li accetti comunque, anche se in ritardo? Sono sentiti, però


Certo. Grazie:smile::smile:


----------



## gas (6 Dicembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace per la camicia, *spero tu sia riuscito a lavarla prima che* qualcuno se ne accorgesse
> Ho commesso l'errore delle dilettanti



lavata, stirata, indossata
 :smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (6 Dicembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei saggittario anche tu?io sono leone terza decade...!


eggià sono anche io un Sagittario! e dalla nascita!! :rotfl:


3° pure io .... non per altro stesso giorno di Spielberg. E meno male che non ho ritardato sennò il 19 avrei trovato Alberto tomba! ahhaah


----------

